# CPU Yields



## jmdlcar (Jun 23, 2012)

Is there a text file that show the yield of each type of CPU? I know there is a PDF version but my touchpad dosen't view it very well or good.


----------



## NobleMetalWorks (Jun 24, 2012)

There are documents floating around that claim different yields. But I haven't seen one yet that was correct.

The only way you are going to know what yields are for any specific type of scrap, is to put it through your own process. If your process is good, and you are testing for gold in solution, then you should be able to recover whatever gold is in a CPU without too much trouble, then you will know how much your process yields. Dependent upon so many different factors, one person's yield might be different from another person's, and both may have recovered all the gold that was in two identical CPU's. If you want to know what the yields are going to be, you need to process them yourself. If you want a benchmark to go against, have them assayed. But I have yet to see any document that had numbers realistic enough to use as a guide.

Scott


----------



## jmdlcar (Jun 24, 2012)

I just wanted an idea so if I buy any if it a good or not. Like if it green fiber 0.09 or brown fiber 0.08 I know these are wrong so I want it to be close when I buy any.


----------



## NobleMetalWorks (Jun 24, 2012)

I don't think there is a document like that. I believe all the ones I have seen, are just plain wrong.

Buy them as if you expect to get no yield from them, that way any yield you get, you will be happy with. If you are thinking about investing any large sum of money into a lot of material, I would suggest having run some small lots first anyway so that you understand the labor involved, how good a yield your best process will give you, the expensive involved, etc.

Scott


----------



## jimdoc (Jun 24, 2012)

Your best bet is to try to get them for the same or less than Boardsort or Thriftybits.
They probably ran assays and know they are not losing at their prices. I think that is a safer bet than trusting a list you find on the internet. Those lists floating around can't be trusted. 

You could search the forum and make a list of everybody's yields that you know can be trusted.
That may take a good bit of work searching, and note taking.

Jim


----------



## philddreamer (Jun 24, 2012)

I agree Jim! 
That's how I come up with a price. I check 2 or 3 price list & then make an offer. I've done fine to date.

Phil


----------



## cnbarr (Jun 24, 2012)

jmdlcar said:


> Is there a text file that show the yield of each type of CPU?



SB, jimdoc, and Phil, have definitely given you great insight to your question. But from another perspective, to answer your question, YES there is a file like this that exists. Many members here on the forum, including myself, have such a list with accurate yield data for the various types of scrap. In fact there are many members here who could tell you what you could yield from certain material within 0.01g every time. 

I know I have spent many long hours with a multitude of mistakes and thousands of dollars on material and chem's, just to get to the point where I can accurately recover the same yield every time(Thanks to everyone here on GRF 8) ) with less troubles along the way. The problem being, why you do not see a list like this freely distributed is that this is very very very hard earned information, virtually proprietary if you will. But at the same time this information is still shared freely here on the the forum, just not in the form a detailed list like most people want. So it involves some work on your part (which you seem more than willing to do) With a little research you can find yields of almost every type of cpu worth processing by the home refiner, right here on the forum.


----------



## NobleMetalWorks (Jun 24, 2012)

This is exactly what I try to convey whenever I see posts about a magical list. You will not know until you process yourself.

For example, here is a list of the different Pentium Pros



> PentiumPro 150MHz (P6, 80521), 256KB L2 cache, 2.5 x 60MHz
> PentiumPro 166MHz (P6, 80521), 512KB L2 cache, 2.5 x 66MHz
> PentiumPro 180MHz (P6, 80521), 256KB L2 cache, 3.0 x 60MHz
> PentiumPro 200MHz (P6, 80521), 256KB L2 cache, 3.0 x 66MHz
> ...



Right off the bat you start to see differences, but what exactly do those differences amount to?

There was a big difference in the ones that had difference L2 Cache packages



> Packaging of the Pentium Pro was in Dual Cavity PGA for the 256 and 512KB cache versions and Dual Cavity PPGA for the 1MB cache versions



Just reading that, a person might assume that the PPGA package with 1MB L2 cache would have more gold. But when you look at the pictures of the two:






200 MHz Pentium Pro with a 512 KiB L2 cache in PGA package







200 MHz Pentium Pro with a 1 MiB L2 cache in PPGA package

I hope you see my point, it's pretty obvious which chip actually has more gold. But even still there is far less gold than the 1g so many documents claim are in the Pentium Pros.

As if that wasn't enough, difference processes were used in the manufacture of the same exact Pentium Pro chips:



> As time progressed, the process used to fabricate the Pentium Pro processor die and its separate cache memory die changed, leading to a combination of processes used in the same package:



Unless you are able to separate the chips somehow, two chips that have the same performance specs may have been produced with two different die sets, with a different process and thus could have more or less gold in it than it's twin.

This problem is multiplied when we start to realize that Pentium Pros were not made in only one place of the world, but several different places.

And the variables go on and on and on.

If you are purchasing ceramic CPUs correctly, you should never ever have to concern yourself with their yield except for what you personally expect to get out of processing them. You might want to keep detailed records of the weights and types going into your process, and at different steps in your process, and your end weight. For example, I have a recovery weight, a first round refine weight, second, third if needed and final weight. This way I know where I loose my weight and where I maintain it. I know where my process needs to be tweaked, or left alone or removed. I do this with an analytical scale so I can see the fine weight transitions between steps in my process. Even being as exact as I am able, using all lab glass and best practices with food grade chemicals, I see variations in yields.

There is a reason why every IC, ICU, CPU chip goes through QA. And you might be surprised how many don't make it. When I worked for Johnston & Johnston I made the Nicoderm patch. To put it simply all we were really doing was taking pure Nicotine, mixing it with a polypropylene plastic, extruding it between thin layers of film and mashing it together with a rolling mill so that it spread throughout the film uniformly. When we started a run we had a few hundred feet, while the film was being produced, to dial in the equipment to press it together at a specific thickness and weight. We were allowed a +/-.02 variance. That can mean the difference between running 1900 ft of product, or only 1800 ft. The same amount of plastic/nicotine would produce between 1800 and 1900 ft of product with a variance of only +/- .02 for any sq inch.

One drop of pure nicotine on your bare skin, will kill you dead. We had to wear fully enclosed suits with positive air flow piped in from the wall. The Nicotine was such an amazing solvent, that it had to be kept in stainless steel kegs, put into a stainless steel vessel that was then pressurized to push the nicotine through stainless steel lines into the mixing chamber. Something that potentially deadly had a +/- .02 variance in thickness. Can you imagine the variable tolerance for a Pentium Pro being any better?

No two chips are exactly alike, one batch of 50 chips made at the same place as another batch of 50 chips, might have totally different yields depending upon all kinds of factors.

Use the advice that jimdoc gave you, at least until you start processing them yourself and know what you can get from them. It will give you a good point of reference at the very least. Stick to those numbers and you won't be paying more for chips than you should.

Scott


----------



## jmdlcar (Jun 24, 2012)

After all of that would anyone pay $10.00 on a ceramic CPU that only has gold pins and no other on the outside? Is there $10.00 worth of gold in it? If not what is the most you would pay for 1 ceramic cpu?


----------



## NobleMetalWorks (Jun 24, 2012)

People don't pay $10 dollars per CPU on eBay to recover gold from them, they buy them because as soon as gold goes up in price, people will perceive they are worth 15 dollars each, and 6 months from now it will be 20.

If you look at the auctions of people who are selling CPU's, and you watch who is buying, you will soon realize that a lot of these people simple buy and sell, as a day trader would stocks. I pay attention simply because I sell things on eBay and I want to understand/know the trends. 

If you are planning on buying chips on eBay, do yourself a favor and look for the non traditional lots to buy, like the vintage computer, or millspec lots where they are selling 1000s of ICs at a time that are ceramic, or better proms/Eproms. You can purchase lots of 5,000-10,000+ for a lot less per lb than you can buy the regular CPU's. And if you get really industrious, you can check the government websites, sometimes they sell giant lots of ICs and Eproms. And if they are mil-spec, then they could have more gold content per lb than most any other chip you can run lb for lb.

$10 dollars is about what a recycle company might pay for one Pentium Pro, but for a regular ceramic CPU, no way, not a chance I would, not worth it.

Scott


----------



## jmdlcar (Jun 24, 2012)

Where can I find these government websites? The only other I can get anything is from member on GRF or eBay I have try in my town with no luck.


----------



## NobleMetalWorks (Jun 24, 2012)

jmdlcar said:


> Where can I find these government websites? The only other I can get anything is from member on GRF or eBay I have try in my town with no luck.



Here you go...

http://gsa.gov/portal/category/21184

http://www.govliquidation.com/

http://www.govdeals.com/

Scott


----------



## MMFJ (Jun 24, 2012)

jmdlcar said:


> Where can I find these government websites? The only other I can get anything is from member on GRF or eBay I have try in my town with no luck.


Try using Google (or any of your favorite search engines...) and type in the words "government websites" (yes, just the thing you are asking here..... - what a concept!) - and WOW, LOOK - a list of government websites! And, some stating they sell stuff - WOW......

How about doing just what SBrowwn told you and get a bit industrious..... - instead of waiting for the world to be handed to you.


----------



## Marcel (Jun 25, 2012)

In technology we always expect exact answers. When the ICs were produced, this was the case. Without exact data the CPUs would never have worked. But now there are no exact answers and there never will be. Just the same when you buy a gold mine. Noone will be able to tell you exactly, how much it will yield. So all you can do is test a sample and make a rough guess and then TRY IT OUT!
Don´t try to calculate too much, try to get the e-waste as cheap as possible and rather focus on components other than the famous Pentium Pro, because those chips are heavyily overpriced and the risk of a financial deseaster is quite high.


----------



## jmdlcar (Jun 25, 2012)

I know Pentium Pro is the best I have only seen picture of them . I just don't buy any CPU and then I found out I paid too much for them. I just want to get an idea so I know.


----------



## glondor (Jun 25, 2012)

Pentium pro is not the best. You have been swayed by popular "opinion" and appearance rather than fact. As stated earlier in the excellent posts above, the info IS here. It is just not in a list. You have not done your home work if you think that PP'S are the best yield processor. Largest? sure, Best looking? sure, Most visible gold by surface area?, sure. heaviest?, sure. Best yield per pound? NOT even close to the best. 

I challenge you to find the posts about the highest yielding CPU's and report back here with your discovery's.

You may or may not be surprised what you find. Hint >>> Do not search "highest yielding CPU's" in the search bar. Rather, look for posts about the actual processing of CPU's by type. hint >>>Ignore published lists as they are mostly hype. Hint>>> Start your search in posts from 2007- 2008. The great founders of this site were doing discovery then.


Follow the threads and you will unravel the mystery. or not. : )


----------



## jmdlcar (Jun 25, 2012)

If I get any thing from now on I will buy on eBay I know I shouldn't do it but if it looks like a good deal I will buy. I have bought some stuff if I think it not a good deal I will send a PM to the seller and he add more stuff or lower the price. Some seller will work with me the ones that don't I don't buy from. Then there are a few member here that help me a lot which I'm glad for. Right now I'm only going to do finger cause there not hard to do. Right now I only have 8 ounces of finger but if I ever get pound or 2 I going to process them. I do have some pins but it is only 3.18 ounces and member sent them to me I would to get more before I start doing.


----------



## glondor (Jun 25, 2012)

How will you know what a good deal is on ebay (if there is such a thing) with out doing the research suggested. Most of us who do this do not do it to loose money. If you do not do the ground work, you will not be at this very long, unless it is just a hobby for fun.

Interesting,,, You got many fantastic answers and tutorials right here in your post and you referenced none of it. Did you even read Scotts, Jims or phils posts? Marcels or mine for that matter? Seems you have chosen to ignore all advise given. Why did you even ask the question? Even if you know the yields, buying on ebay is usually a loosing proposition. Nuff said.


----------



## jmdlcar (Jun 25, 2012)

Well first off I don't own a car or truck so I can't get stuff like most of the member here so the only way is by member or eBay. So my deal is only eBay for now and I don't buy much from them because of my fix income. I did buy a 2.39 g gold button and had to sell my Silver to buy it. I only started this hobby to learn how to do it and have something to do and live for. This might be the time I ask any question on anything. I will just read and tell member like there buttons or what ever. Thanks you all

PS I just didn't want to get rip off on CPU on eBay I was going try and process some. It hard to get memory sticks at a good price on eBay.

Again thanks you all have a good day.


----------



## cnbarr (Jun 25, 2012)

All's everyone is try to say is that your questions are to broad to answer in a simple manner. This topic has been discussed to no end, the answers are all here in forum.

Here's a tread Steve compiled 17 pages worth easily found with the search function it has the answer to every question you've asked.

http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=52&t=12845


----------



## glondor (Jun 25, 2012)

Don't give up so easily Jack. The answers are here. The challenge still stands. Cnbarr has given you a compass. Like I said. Follow the threads.


----------



## jmdlcar (Jun 25, 2012)

I'm just going to save my money and when someone offer a button for sale I will try and buy it that way I won't get rip off unless it not pure. Thanks Jack


----------



## AtoMIKu235 (May 24, 2014)

Does anyone know what CPUs these are and what yield they have, they are slightly smaller than a 686 , , ,


----------



## Anonymous (May 24, 2014)

Do they have a large heatspreader on the other side, and are those pins or small golden marks? 

Jon


----------



## AtoMIKu235 (May 25, 2014)

Hiya Jon, I got them off ebay for £22 , , , I don't think they are pins, some kind of contact , , , they should arrive, tmora, Monday , , , have you seen them before, some kind of custom CPU maybe



Thanks, Mick, , ,


----------



## Anonymous (May 25, 2014)

If they are Sun processors without pins Mick you'll get some practice refining them but you won't get your money back. 

Isn't it Bank Holiday tomorrow? 8)


----------



## joubjonn (May 25, 2014)

Yeah Sun cpu's usually do not yield so well. 

The money is in any gold braze located between the heat spreader and ceramic.


----------



## AtoMIKu235 (May 26, 2014)

Ok, Thanks Guys, I,ll see what I get, , , , , may get a gram out of them lol Doooooooooh


----------



## AtoMIKu235 (May 29, 2014)

Here are the Sun CPUs without heat spreader , , , I am refining now


----------



## Anonymous (May 29, 2014)

If you like them I have about 25Kg of them Mick.

Jon


----------



## AtoMIKu235 (May 30, 2014)

Hiya jon, 25kg cool , , I had 20 that weighed about 1.3kg, I estimate a 0.2g yield if that, sod all , , , so whats that 5 grams, , , I,ll have them if your giving them away john ha ha, , , they would give me some more experience refining , , , 

Mickey B


----------

